# Anavargos information



## Paphos00 (Nov 14, 2013)

Can any of the forum members give me any information about Anavargos are there any forum member living in this area what is it like like I like its close proximity to Paphos have visited Konia and really like this area also. Really trying to wittle down the main areas I would like to live having discarded other areas for different reasons.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Anavargos dosn't have many Brits living in it compared to other villages although there are some. It is very central being close to Paphos, with the general hospital and International school on its doorstep. 
We live in Konia and often drive down the dip across the ravine to go to the old school house (anavargos Tavern)
We love living in Konia as it is so convenient for everything you need without actually being in town.


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

For what it's worth, as I am still a relative newcomer to Paphos, Anavargos would seem a good place to live. However there are lots of good areas close to Paphos itself and it may be an idea not to eliminate too many too soon.
What is more important, I think, is to find a house to rent or buy which has a suitable immediate area for you ie. in a quietish tidyish street, good neighbours (hard to judge I know), amenities near at hand etc. Whatever is important to you.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Many of us live further out of the main town realising that vital amenities are never far and that the journey to town does not take long so you might want to consider that. 

I am not a city person and much prefer living half way up the island with lovely countryside, views and easy access to Paphos, Polis, Peyia etc.

For what it's worth I don't know Anavargos well as a place to visit but see it as a rather scruffy area I am glad to drive through and leave. I would not say the same of Konia although I wish they'd resurface the roads there!

But as you indicate, we all have our priorities.

Pete


----------

